# Galaxy Nexus POGO pin and dock



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone found any information about the Pogo Pin connectors on the Galaxy nexus and how they will be used. It seems like the purpose is for a dock - but has anyone seen this dock? Given that ICS now bridges the gap between phone and tablet would it be possible for a tablet dock that could hold the device and display it on a larger mobile screen? This would be awesome and certainly be a step above and beyond the docks that Motorola offers with their phones. Is this a realistic possibility or should i just prepare to pony up for both the nexus and the transformer 2 (i wonder if the padfone will ever see the light of day?)?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

They said during the announcement it was docking pins.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> They said during the announcement it was docking pins.


Yeah but for what purposes? Is it ONLY for battery charging? Is there an MHL port on the dock with the data transferred through these pins? Like the OP, I want to know more. I think one possibility that the OP is throwing out there is that these pins could be used for the equivalent of a PadFone implementation.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, they've only shown a dock without giving any details on its functionality. Hopefully its not just for desktop view/charging but also allows data transfer of some sorts.... maybe an HDMI out or something.


----------

